# Emma's Foaling Thread * Update * She has Arrived *



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Seems that Emma (Echo Empress) has decided to begin to bag up a few weeks ago-- so this might be a very short foaling thread.. LOL She's due March 10, but I'm not sure she'll make it. She was carrying very wide and now has dropped. Her bag increased in size the last few days, teats straight down, and her bag is firm to the touch, but no wax or streaming milk yet.







Echo Empress:



Bred to Obsidian Dream S:


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, beautiful sire and dam, can't wait to see the resulting foal! Good luck!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

subbing. this time of year is so exciting!!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Subbing!! Gorgeous horses!


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

Subbing....can't wait to see this foal.  Also, how is miss fae doing?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

cobra said:


> Subbing....can't wait to see this foal.  Also, how is miss fae doing?


We are very excited to see Dream's second foal!! :clap:

Miss Fae is doing absolutely wonderfully!! She is the resident love-bug and social director. I took some pics of her, but none really did her justice, so I'll try again this week...

BTW-- Emma's bag is a bit more full tonight- but still no wax. And so we wait.......


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the update Dru!! I can't wait to see the foal either! When you post updated pics of Fae how about some new ones of Dream also? ;-)


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

JetdecksComet said:


> Oh, beautiful sire and dam, can't wait to see the resulting foal! Good luck!





BlueSpark said:


> subbing. this time of year is so exciting!!


Thanks so much!! Can't wait myself!!

I do love this time of year. These babies couldn't be more loved!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Beautiful mare and stud! I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yay! Looks like they made a rather large baby. She's huge!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

Congratulations on your soon-to-be arrival! I can't wait to hear updates and see pictures. She's gorgeous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Big change today.. Emma dropped - - has the "V" shape going on.. Bag is more full- but no streaming milk..


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

How exciting!! Don't look like you'll have to wait too much longer. I say she's having a filly. ;-)


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> How exciting!! Don't look like you'll have to wait too much longer. I say she's having a filly. ;-)


Very much so!!

Considering everything is different in this pregnancy-- it would seem she is, but you know how mares are.. they keep you guessing!! :shock:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Got any storms coming your way soon? Otherwise, to me her bag still looks like it has a way to go. Of course, that could all happen in the next 15 mins.....


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Holy cow! She sure did drop! I'm with dreamcatcher, any inclement weather coming your way? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes-- we have crazy weather coming, and has been hitting us off and on for 2 weeks. Emma is sneaky with her bag-- she doesn't fill up til the last minute..


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

I agree she did drop. Best of luck and can't wait to see baby pictures.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Emma dropped even more yesterday and her bag/teats are hanging a bit lower. Milk expresses when touching the bag. Still no mushy tail-head- but she never had one the last time. The poor thing is waddling everywhere..LOL
Will try to get more pics today..


----------



## DontIDoubtIt (Jan 12, 2014)

I hope you get a foal tonight! Safe foaling when it happens, and I'll be looking forward to pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Awww yay hopefully baby is on his/her way soon! Subbing!!!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Emma continues to tease us... She hasn't given it up yet..
That baby is huge!!!


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

How is Emma doing? Any changes?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Bag is full and tight- not dripping milk, but she didn't last time -- Inner vulva deep red/purple. Tail out or off to the side. Baby is so low, I have no idea how she's walking.. But still NO baby!!! :shock::shock::shock:

She is an evil mare!

Thank you for asking after her Cobra; I will post any changes..


----------



## Heleen Strydom (Sep 2, 2013)

No foal yet??? Can NOT wait to see the baby of 2 such lovely parents!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

SO excited to see this foal! Your horses are definite favorites of mine on the forum, they're all drop dead gorgeous. Hoping for a happy and healthy foaling for you


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I too, can't wait to see the baby! Good luck Dru!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Heleen Strydom said:


> No foal yet??? Can NOT wait to see the baby of 2 such lovely parents!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No-- the Emma is toying with us.. :twisted:



EliRose said:


> SO excited to see this foal! Your horses are definite favorites of mine on the forum, they're all drop dead gorgeous. Hoping for a happy and healthy foaling for you


Thanks so much EliRose!!



HorseLovinLady said:


> I too, can't wait to see the baby! Good luck Dru!


Thank you for the well wishes.. it can't stay in much longer.. 
I hope.. :shock::shock:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Tonight was more hopeful.. very squishy and sunken lateral aspects of the dock. It's been firm and fleshed out up til now. Seems to have less control of the tail. Bag is hard and fuller. BO noticed a bit of crystalline on the teats this AM but no wax. These pics really don't reflect how low this baby is and how big Emma is..


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, here we go! She's got that sort of V shape going on and she's starting to wax, just hasn't turned honey colored yet. Did you say storm this weekend? I'm saying it will be then.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Oh yeah, here we go! She's got that sort of V shape going on and she's starting to wax, just hasn't turned honey colored yet. Did you say storm this weekend? I'm saying it will be then.


Yup-- 85 2 days ago-- 30's and nasty tonight..

Hope it's tonight.. :?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Druydess said:


> Yup-- 85 2 days ago-- 30's and nasty tonight..
> 
> Hope it's tonight.. :?


She looks like she's getting real close.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Druydess said:


> Tonight was more hopeful.. very squishy and sunken lateral aspects of the dock. It's been firm and fleshed out up til now. Seems to have less control of the tail. Bag is hard and fuller. BO noticed a bit of crystalline on the teats this AM but no wax. These pics really don't reflect how low this baby is and how big Emma is..


 When Bonnie was pregnant with King her udder looked just like that and he arrived within 48 hours. Hopefully your baby makes It's appearance soon.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Hoping for the pitter-patter of little hoofbeats in your very near future!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> When Bonnie was pregnant with King her udder looked just like that and he arrived within 48 hours. Hopefully your baby makes It's appearance soon.


Lets hope you're right.. still nothing. One can have a stroke waiting for these mares to cooperate!! :shock:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

By request for HLL-- some shots of Dream taken back in October by a friend.. just candids in pasture condition- no clipping or make-up. Dream is the sire of Emma's foal-in-waiting..






This really illustrates his insanely thick double mane that he kindly gave to Fae..


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Any updates on Emma?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

If it's possible-- she's hanging lower-- and still refuses to give that baby up!!! We are all losing our minds..


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Druydess said:


> If it's possible-- she's hanging lower-- and still refuses to give that baby up!!! We are all losing our minds..


 Still holding out huh? ;-) I figured she'd have popped by now. Hopefully she'll give that baby up sooner rather than later.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I love the excitement of foal watch!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have been stalking this foal thread since it started and I JUST realized that Dream's Dam is my mare's full sister! How weird is THAT :shock:

They look so much alike!















Now I *REALLY* can't wait to see this baby!


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

One word...BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Emma is streaming milk.. and contracting-- but keeps putting her labor off..
I'm going to strangle her..


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yayayayay!!! It's gonna be a grey colt! I can feel it... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

FILLY!!!!!!!! CLaPorte!!! Think pink!! She gave me a grey colt last time..LOL


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Definitely a colt


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

You two need to be quiet..LOL


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Druydess said:


> FILLY!!!!!!!! CLaPorte!!! Think pink!! She gave me a grey colt last time..LOL


Haha. Well...Dream has his first filly. So he's just evening the score with this colt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

*whispers* colt.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm still going with a filly. ;-)


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm going with a colt as well...just off pure "feeling"...but I hope I'm wrong and you get your filly. Either way, this foal is going to be spectacular!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

:I know a secret!! Hee hee. . :wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

We have a FILLY!!! :happydance:

:clap: :happydance:


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Yay!!! Congratulations! I'll be waiting ever so patiently (not) to see pictures!!!!!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

VLBUltraHot said:


> Yay!!! Congratulations! I'll be waiting ever so patiently (not) to see pictures!!!!!


LOL-- working on it-- it was dark and only a few are decent..


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Pics coming.. gimme a minute...


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Yay! Congrats! I can't wait to see the pictures!

*starts sharpening pitchforks for the angry mob in case it takes too long*


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Well-- FAST easy birth-- about 15 minutes.. no problems..
Baby tried to get up before her back legs were even out. VERY precocious little girl- up, walking and nursing in record time..Mom and baby bonded extremely well. What a thrill to be there and help get the fluid out of her nose, touch her and standby if needed..
Great experience!!

So-- looks like chestnut, but may be grey. Huge blaze-- certainly NOT from Dream- insanely long legs, which probably are as well as a nice dish- and Emma's tippy curvy ears.. that's about all I can say since it was so dark..





It appears Dream's jib and dish have had some influence..LOL:


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Yay! I've been stalking this thread and now I can comment because a baby is on the ground! Name yet?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

ForeverSunRider said:


> Yay! I've been stalking this thread and now I can comment because a baby is on the ground! Name yet?


Still kicking around ideas, but one we had kinda liked was _Shaia's Dream of Echoes_- to tie in her lineage. Shaia or Shay for short.

Not positive yet-- have to get to know her and see if she tells me something different.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Leggggss...



(Minutes old)


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's beautiful!! Congrats again Dru!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! You got your wish of a filly 

Looking forward to lots of pictures of her dried off and running around
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Gorgeous! Congratulations 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Very cute little one .... more pics :lol::lol:


.


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

What a beautiful filly  she just looks strong and ready to go from these pictures! Lovely blaze, I just love her head!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Beautiful!!! Congrats Dru! Brings me back to the night Sky was born and being able to witness that. Such an amazing experience! Glad you're girl is finally here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WELL! Of course it was a filly, she was LATE! Congrats on a lovely little girl. I'm going with grey because of the black "eyeliner" and the whitish strip around her eye, it's very prominent in one of the pics. With all those legs her baby name's gotta be Spidey, LOL!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awwwwww....so cute!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats on a lovely new filly. She certainly has the legs!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> WELL! Of course it was a filly, she was LATE! Congrats on a lovely little girl. I'm going with grey because of the black "eyeliner" and the whitish strip around her eye, it's very prominent in one of the pics. With all those legs her baby name's gotta be Spidey, LOL!


LOL-- some say it's a colt if it's late. Thanks for the congrats. 
The black eyeliner and faint goggles also tipped me off to the likelihood of turning grey as well as the lack of the usual pinkish eyes on a chestnut. I wanted to get a better look in daylight to be sure.
Those legs are something else!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Druydess said:


> LOL-- some say it's a colt if it's late. Thanks for the congrats.


I'm just going with the female tendency to be 'fashionably late' and to wait until there's an audience so she can make an entrance!:lol:


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL! Congrats on your new little girl 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

SunnyDraco said:


> Congrats! You got your wish of a filly
> 
> Looking forward to lots of pictures of her dried off and running around
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'll be going back today (of course) and getting better pics! Stay tuned!!!:wink:


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Druydess said:


> I'll be going back today (of course) and getting better pics! Stay tuned!!!:wink:


Quit typing, grab your camera and Git-R-Done :lol::lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

SouthernTrails said:


> Quit typing, grab your camera and Git-R-Done :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> .


HAHAHA!! Yes SIR!!! :shock:


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

You couldn't of ask for anything more she is PERFECT.~~ CONGRATS~~


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

She is so adorable! Congrats on a beautiful girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Our newest little Leggy Lady..
Got to spend all day with this sweet little gem.. She is totally inquisitive and SO friendly..
Daddy did good and momma put her two cents in this one..LOL
12 hours old and appears she will be a Grey..











Dishy and sassy..


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww she's such a beauty!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Gorgeous, and yes, grey


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Druydess said:


>


LOVE that pic, and those ears! She is such a sweet looking baby.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

What a beauty! Congratulations. You must be thrilled!


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

She is such a cutie.....i am glad you got the filly you wanted  By the way, do you have any other mares in foal this yr?


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Awwwww!!! Just came back from spring break to see this in my user cp!!! Sooo happy for you Druydess!!!  She really is gorgeous <3


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

:O where are the new foal pics?! I need my fix!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

DeliciousD said:


> :O where are the new foal pics?! I need my fix!


Planning on getting more today, but here's a few.. 

This one illustrates that beautiful wedge-shaped head..



Though the white creates somewhat of an optical illusion-- that bulging jib and lovely dish is fairly apparent:


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Really is a stunning foal!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I love her blaze. Too bad it's going to go away when she greys out. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Love her!! Keep those pics coming. ;-)


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't appear for months. The one day I do, it's a day after Echo had her foal. *pumps fist* yay self on my awesome timing. 

Congratulations on your beautiful little lady! She is so darn pretty!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

horsecrazygirl said:


> I don't appear for months. The one day I do, it's a day after Echo had her foal. *pumps fist* yay self on my awesome timing.
> 
> Congratulations on your beautiful little lady! She is so darn pretty!


That'll teach ya!!  TY!! She has changed quite a bit since her birth. Her little face/nose was a bit swollen- poor thing fell on her face trying to stand.. but now I can see her refined tiny muzzle and elegant little face..


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

She's a doll! <3


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Pics coming momentarily...... :happydance::clap:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Another wonderful day with this leggy girl and all I can say is she is the epitome of elegance.. Long, sleek lines, and such a beautifully sculpted head with a slim, tapered muzzle, not to mention a shoulder that is just gorgeous..
She is a bold one... lots of attitude, yet friendly as can be. She is literally licking my scrubs in one pic, to culminate in sucking on my arms, and lastly, my nose. There must be something about Dream babies loving to suckle their owners noses.. LOL Lets just say her examination was thorough. I had to push her away several times.

Notice any resemblance to big sister Fae?? 






Itches..they can drive a pony mad..


The incredible width between her eyes..


Learning that scrubs do not have milk..


Miss Legs..


I am so proud of Dream. He is producing exactly what I thought he would. Now proven, I look forward to his future as an outstanding herd-sire. Not to leave out my lovely mares; Solei and Emma have out produced themselves and I look forward to their future contributions to equally outstanding foals.


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

She is so pretty, and seems so adventurous. Congrats again


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

What a beautiful little girl she is!! Have you decided on a barn name for her yet?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

JetdecksComet said:


> She's a doll! <3


Thanks Jet!! We think she's a cutie!



cobra said:


> She is so pretty, and seems so adventurous. Congrats again


TY!! She's VERY adventurous. This one is going to be a handful!! :shock:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> What a beautiful little girl she is!! Have you decided on a barn name for her yet?


Thanks HLL!!

Couldn't be happier to be blessed with yet another outstanding filly! If we settle on the name I previously mentioned, it'll be Shaia.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Chiilaa said:


> Gorgeous, and yes, grey





Glynnis said:


> What a beauty! Congratulations. You must be thrilled!


Thank you Ladies! Yes, I am very thrilled; very proud of Emma and Dream.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful baby!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

More pics for the insatiable pic hounds!!! :clap::wave:

Fae was very anxious to meet her new little sister and would hang out by the foaling stall constantly.. so here's the sisters' first meeting with little sissy having an outing..



Beautiful, long straight legs:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy cow! Look at those legs! :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I am late with my congratulations. Forgive me.
Dream put a very nice head on that filly. Glad to see you were correct in your evaluations of both mare and stallion.
Can an internet friend get a huge discount in the future? Shalom


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> I am late with my congratulations. Forgive me.
> Dream put a very nice head on that filly. Glad to see you were correct in your evaluations of both mare and stallion.
> Can an internet friend get a huge discount in the future? Shalom


Not a problem; I know how our respective schedules can interfere with life..LOL

Thank you for your valued opinion; I am very proud of Dream. Amid some expected skepticism and little faith citing that he was "unknown," and not a favored flavor of the month from some segments of the horse world, I knew that boy would produce extremely well. One has only to look as his Sire's head stamped out through history, and his Dam's side wasn't lacking either. Not to mention quality breeding throughout, especially the strong Om El influence. Dream was chosen for his prepotency and ability to compliment my mares. I couldn't be happier..

You, my friend, get a HUGE discount!!! :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Druydess said:


>


I mean look at her, just perfect. Love this filly!

The sister picture is adorable too


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

GORGEOUS . I love everything about her, she's just a stunner.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, those legs go on forever!! She's such a cutie! ;-)


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Good gravy I want that filly! She is absolutely STUNNING! Perhaps years down the road I'll need to talk to you when I'm ready for my next project (and when we have our own property and not having to board). I seriously love looking at pictures of your horses!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have a grey mare that is half spainish and half egyptian. A double bred granddaughter of Galero. I am thinking will cross well with your boy. I need to inspect all my outside stallions in person and she is bred for a 3/4 Egyptian foal this year then will be broken to saddle so I have a year or two to visit you.
Keep me in mind. Shalom


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

VLBUltraHot said:


> I mean look at her, just perfect. Love this filly!
> 
> The sister picture is adorable too


Thank you so much UltraHot. I think she's pretty near perfect. No horse is really, but she has a great start!! Fae was sooo wanting to come out and play with her; it was so sweet.



rideverystride said:


> GORGEOUS . I love everything about her, she's just a stunner.


Appreciate that rideverystride. I look forward to seeing her mature.



HorseLovinLady said:


> Wow, those legs go on forever!! She's such a cutie! ;-)


Yes, she will be FAR taller than her big sister. Those legs are amazing!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> I have a grey mare that is half spainish and half egyptian. A double bred granddaughter of Galero. I am thinking will cross well with your boy. I need to inspect all my outside stallions in person and she is bred for a 3/4 Egyptian foal this year then will be broken to saddle so I have a year or two to visit you.
> Keep me in mind. Shalom


I know that mare :wink: and I concur with such a cross being very advantageous. Emma is over half Spanish, so you can see an example of what to expect. She also has Galero - and An Malik, Zancudo, double Congo and triple Maquillo. I feel very fortunate to have such a well balanced Echo Magnifficoo daughter who has such high percentage Spanish blood-- a rare gem indeed.

You may visit me anytime. I have a large house, comfortable beds, great food, and wonderful horses.. :wink: 
And Dream is still growing, so it'll give him time to fully mature if you visit in the future, but anytime is good. It would be my pleasure.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I meant to enclose Emma's pedigree:

Echo Empress Arabian


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Druydess I like that pedigree. Maybe we should do a foal for a foal deal in the future. You have my interest. Miatara should have a very nice foal. The sire is 15.2 with more numerous lines to Ansata Ibn Halima. In fact he resembles that stallion. This foal is sold but I still have one breeding left. Shalom


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> Druydess I like that pedigree. Maybe we should do a foal for a foal deal in the future. You have my interest. Miatara should have a very nice foal. The sire is 15.2 with more numerous lines to Ansata Ibn Halima. In fact he resembles that stallion. This foal is sold but I still have one breeding left. Shalom


I would not be opposed to that kind of arrangement. Mia is a fabulous mare. VERY nice quality. Sounds like the foal will be lovely. Who is the sire? PM if you like..


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Druydess said:


> Tonight was more hopeful.. very squishy and sunken lateral aspects of the dock. It's been firm and fleshed out up til now. Seems to have less control of the tail. Bag is hard and fuller. BO noticed a bit of crystalline on the teats this AM but no wax. These pics really don't reflect how low this baby is and how big Emma is..


LOL think she took "V shape" too literally!!

Beautiful filly.. perfect. I have to say though, I am IN LOVE with this mare!!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I want to buy a arabian mare (good breeding quality) just to breed to your stallion XD! Both girls are beautiful! And her legs go on forever!


----------



## lovelywhisper (Mar 2, 2014)

She's such a gorgeous little foal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Some pics of this elegant little Lady at 6 days old. Seems that like Fae, she loves to be up in the air.. another trait they both inherited from Daddy..LOL

I wish she was standing square to show off her mile of straight legs, but it was too cute a pic to pass up.


Getting ready to launch..





Love the hip and butt on this baby!


Such lovely lines..



So proud of Dream!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She gets cuter and cuter!! Love the 4th pic especially.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

KigerQueen said:


> I want to buy a arabian mare (good breeding quality) just to breed to your stallion XD! Both girls are beautiful! And her legs go on forever!


Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.. have taken the last month off and have been on mini vacays here and there..
Anytime you'd like, let me know. Or... you can get a foal on the ground.. there'll be more coming next year..LOL :wink:



lovelywhisper said:


> She's such a gorgeous little foal!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks so much. I'm amazed how much she's like Fae; such similar siblings- I love it!!!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Once I can afford one I will lol! The first (and current) horse/arab I got was $500 so when I have the money I'll come talk to you . 

You know, I have seen some nice arab Mustang crosses called Abstangs... 
just kidding XD!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Is Abstangs a real term????!!!

(That horse is cute though whatever it is!)


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> Once I can afford one I will lol! The first (and current) horse/arab I got was $500 so when I have the money I'll come talk to you .
> 
> You know, I have seen some nice arab Mustang crosses called Abstangs...
> just kidding XD!


Star sired a nice black arab/mustang filly last year. He is booked to the dam again this year. 
IMO mustangs with strong spainish type are wonderful crosses with arabs.
I did not know that there was a term for the cross but I do like the name Abstangs. Shalom


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Lol Abstang wants to make me stick my head in the ground and make me wish I didn't know any other humans...

The name itself is fine, it's the concept. "Peekapoos" "Afadors" "Afollies" "Muggins"

(Check this out!!! List of Hybrid Dogs, Designer Dog, Hybrid Dog, Designer Dogs - M)

They are MUTTS stop pretending otherwise!!

I have absolutely no issue with a quality Arab bred to a quality Mustang producing a quality baby! However, the baby is an Arab X Mustang. Not an Abstang!

Now we have designer horses...


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol I found the name when i was trying to find a kiger X Arab cross. Then i typed in Abstang and BOOM! pics of arab X mustangs everywhere! With that knowledge I may be knocking on your door once I get a nice Kiger XD!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Those are beautiful


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Can't resist posting this shot.. mother and daughter smiling, apparently sharing a private joke..


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awe...So precious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

How sweet!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Too cute!


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

Perfect picture photo...BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

This sweet girl is growing so fast.. 
17 days old and so friendly..





I just love her tiny wedge-shaped head..


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Such a cutie!!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Gah! Dru when do I get to buy one of your babies for my next dressage prospect?! 

Congratulations on yet another be-a-uuuutiful baby girl!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

existentialpony said:


> Gah! Dru when do I get to buy one of your babies for my next dressage prospect?!
> 
> Congratulations on yet another be-a-uuuutiful baby girl!


It'a about time you showed up-- you were missed! 
Thank you my dear!! I haven't decided for sure whether I'm keeping this one yet, so she may be for sale.. :wink: There's still another due late May.. :clap:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

This little Lady is SO like her big sister- friendly, so similar in body and structure, inviting personality; it's just so wonderful to have such amazing fillies that are consistently such a joy! 

So-- I know ya'll are just interested in pics anyway..

Here she is- 1 month old..

I just love this head-shot:



Daddy did good! LOL- neck isn't bad either.. 









Love that dish-





This is a favorite-- huge Spanish eye, great hip, straight legs, tiny ears, and loads of bone.. JUST what I expected from Dream, and what a producer Emma is!

Yes-- I am happy with this cross..LOL


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

afellers7456 said:


> Perfect picture photo...BEAUTIFUL


Thanks... I thought it was adorable!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Our pretty little lady strutting her stuff today.. she regaled us with a very fancy trot..


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

How sweet!! I love the last pic especially. ;-)


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gosh I just want to kiss that pink nose! ♡♡♡
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Gosh I just want to kiss that pink nose! ♡♡♡
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I kiss it all the time and it's SO soft..LOL 
I just love foals!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

More tortuous pics of Dream and Emma's filly running about and looking pretty..  ..
HowEVER will you all bear up???


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

What a doll!! Now we need some full body pics of big sis Fae. ;-)


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> What a doll!! Now we need some full body pics of big sis Fae. ;-)


I'll work on it..LOL

Here's a few more..







She's such a little character!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

What a lovely little hind end on her!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

existentialpony said:


> What a lovely little hind end on her!


Thanks EP-- Dream seems to put a good motor on them!! More updated pics on the way..


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Our little girl is now, at 2.5 months, as tall as I am with her head up. She has an incredible length of neck and long legs. This is going to be one tall, elegant filly!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, she's gotten so big and even prettier!! ;-) Thanks for the updated pics.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Wow, she's gotten so big and even prettier!! ;-) Thanks for the updated pics.


Thanks HLL!! I've not been around due to moving my horses to my new property, and do they ever enjoy the acres of grass they have now!!

She is just becoming more elegant every day. She's very upright, as all Dream's babies seem to be so far.. (BTW-- he just had a very nice son), and has the same, docile temperament her Sire is known for. She is very much like her sister. I expected as much, but she is exceeding my hopes!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

A few more of Miss Personality. :wink:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Love the color changes grey causes


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

My sweet girl is getting so big!! Where does the time go?? Looking far more mature than her 11 weeks.. here is Shaia-- making me very proud with such a lovely head and neck at such a tender age..



I am SO grateful I bought her sire.. what a lovely boy!!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I like her dam. Then again I am partial to mares. Shalom


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Shaia has been named for Shaia-- daughter of Simeon Shai- 1991 U.S. National Champion Stallion at Halter, Canadian National Champion Stallion at Halter, and Scottsdale Champion Stallion at Halter - the American Triple Crown. 1991 World Champion Stallion at Halter, Salon du Cheval, Paris.

Along with Dream and Echo Magnifficoo- of course.. 

So-- she has 2 Triple Crown Winners behind her!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> I like her dam. Then again I am partial to mares. Shalom


Her Dam is a stunning producer! TY Donald!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Little Shaia-- or I should say-- very tall Shaia-- at 3 months.. hanging out under the horses' favorite tree on our new property..
I am so pleased with the substance, type, correctness, and size of this young Lady!!



And here she is with Auntie Khassie-- who has taken her under her wing as a second momma..


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Some updated pics of Shaia who is surprising us all with how tall she is.. Only 4 months and is above my head with her head up. She's exceedingly friendly and accepting of all we do - follows us everywhere and greets all guests as old friends. She and half-sister Fae both have exhibited the stellar calm, sane mind of their Sire, Dream. 

Shaia at 4 months:




One from last month of Mother and Daughter..



And here's one of her at 3 months when she was teaching herself about lungeing.. LOL


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww she gets cuter and cuter!! ;-) Do you have any new pics of big sis Fae?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Not yet.. Have been dodging monsoons for a month and working on the new property-- so haven't had many photo-ops.. but will soon I hope.
Glad you like her!!


----------



## HadleyBug (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm so upset that I am late to this post! 

She is goooorgeous.  Legs for days.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Great looking foal*

She's a good looking filly! I love her coloring! look at that blaze! gorgeous little girl. The one picture is adorable, because the dam looks agrevated by the baby :lol:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HadleyBug said:


> I'm so upset that I am late to this post!
> 
> She is goooorgeous.  Legs for days.


Better late than never ..LOL

Thank you so much! the legs ARE amazing.. Daddy is quite tall and Emma is a fantastic producer-- (and also good size) so, with all the other considerations - I think this baby is a keeper! :wink:


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

she is a cutie! 

can i just ask how everyone knew she'd be grey by those first few pics?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

4hoofbeat said:


> she is a cutie!
> 
> can i just ask how everyone knew she'd be grey by those first few pics?


Thanks!

There's usually a tell-tale "goggle" around the eyes right away, though her half brother didn't have it. Also-- with chestnuts they usually are pink-rimmed, but those who will be grey have dark liner..


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

A new pic from a few hours ago.. I am loving this little girl!! Couldn't be happier with the beauties Dream has produced so far!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

A few of Shaia at 4 months.

Echo Empress X Obsidian Dream S

Hangin' with Auntie Solei:




I just love how beautifully sculpted her little face is at such a young age. 




I am very proud of Dream and Emma's consistency. Straight, long legs, overall balance, tiny ears, exotic head, stunning hip, long gorgeous neck, great motor, huge eye, substance, stellar temperament, and topline all well-combined in this baby!! I couldn't ask for more. Can't wait to see her mature! 

All neck and legs - this one.. LOL


And quite prancy:


I believe this cross will be repeated.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are some pics of Shaia's elder half-sister, Lily - who was exported to Belgium:
Both Echo Empress fillies.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

And Shaia's exotic half-sister by La Legacy de Solei- sired also by Obsidian Dream S:



At the same age:







I love the consistency of all three half-sisters..


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Definitely a family resemblance  Even the color's the same!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

They're all beautiful!! Shaia has gotten so big and gets prettier by the minute. ;-)


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Yogiwick said:


> Definitely a family resemblance  Even the color's the same!


It's definitely a benefit when your stock produces exactly what you planned on. :wink: Takes some research and long-term planning, but it certainly pays off with results such as these. Love my girls!!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> They're all beautiful!! Shaia has gotten so big and gets prettier by the minute. ;-)


She is a HUGE filly.. Honestly-- she has surprised me. I didn't expect a monster even though Dream is massive. But it is her overall balance, beauty, and refinement that has led me to the decision to not sell her. She'll be a great addition to the breeding program if she continues to progress as we expect. :wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Shaia's Elder brother- ECHOS GOLD N HEIR - AHR*663768


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous Dru!! Would love to see some recent pics of him and Psynny both. ;-)


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> He's gorgeous Dru!! Would love to see some recent pics of him and Psynny both. ;-)


I KNOW!!! :shock::shock:

Building fences/paddocks/pastures, and clearing overgrown land, mowing, whacking weeds, cutting trees, etc., has been very time consuming and I haven't much time for pics.. :---(
Not to mention the monsoons!::-o

I hope to get some more soon! :lol:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Shaia at 5 months; can't believe she's so mature already..


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful, love her!!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

My lovely baby girl..


----------

